# Help needed to find companion pony!



## ozpoz (15 July 2013)

it is typical - offered lots when you aren't looking, and when you are, there is nothing suitable to be found. I know this is a potentially dodgy area, but is is a good private home , one other pony, stabling, grazing and refs available. (Not for me, but for a local.) Any suggestions are most welcome


----------



## HelenPassfield (15 July 2013)

Where are you based?  I know of a potential but let me know where you are and I will send you further details.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 July 2013)

Where abouts in Scotland are you?


----------



## ozpoz (15 July 2013)

Thanks for the replies - feeling heartened already  It's Perthshire. I don't mind travelling to view though.(within reason).


----------



## Havannah (15 July 2013)

Hi there.

Have you tried looking at preloved? You can search the ads based on proximity to where you are. Every time I've searched for anything equine I've found a number of companion horses/ponies being advertised.

Good luck.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 July 2013)

What about World horse welfare ? They have bags of companions.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 July 2013)

What sort of companion do you want? Pony, horse, native, ridden, young, old etc?


----------



## ozpoz (15 July 2013)

Pony, not large horse, must be kind,well mannered, and like people! 
I've already been looking at WHW and Preloved, and there is nothing that quite fits that description.


----------



## Flora (16 July 2013)

I am  in the same boat. I am looking for a Shetland for a companion for my ex racer.  When I was not looking, there were plenty looking for homes, now that I am wanting one, cant find one for love or money!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 July 2013)

There is a dartmoor stud/riding school near Kinross that is folding in October when the licence ends and most of the ponies will be looking for new homes I expect. You may find a suitable wee beasty there.


----------



## Dizzy1 (17 July 2013)

I know somebody already mentioned World Horse Welfare, but don't just look at their site as they often have other horse/ponies available that aren't shown on the site so give them a call.


----------



## Dizzy socks (18 July 2013)

Mr Wilson has a Shetland pony stud near Dollar, which is where we go our lovely Shettie!  I think its called Myerton stud, or something.


----------



## varkie (18 July 2013)

Try putting an advert on www.projecthorses.co.uk - wanteds are free, and usually get loads of responses!  Including from Scotland.  Good luck finding something.


----------



## megaar (19 July 2013)

Look in ScotAds, normally a free to good home case in there if you keep your eye on the papers. Also we were told that WHW is first come first serve and everything ready to be rehomed is on the website so maybe calling up would be a waste of time but you never know!


----------



## ozpoz (19 July 2013)

Thank you so much for all the helpful suggestions. 
I have been offered not one, but two lovely mannerly ponies!      Both available due to owner's ill health, but sadly only one is required. 
 Surely someone else needs a perfect companion! 
Please get in touch if you do.


----------

